# It is time



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Tonight I've tried to make a nice coffee and the beans are not quite fresh so need a finer grind and my modded cuisine art grinder just can't get there









I need to get a new grinder pronto!

So i've got about £200 to spend. I am looking at a Eureka Mignon if possible (CoffeeChap please find one)

Is it worth looking at the Sage grinder?

Any others to look at?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends if you are willing to consider a grinder with a bigger footprint, i.e. Mazzer second hand.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

smaller is better, ill have a look to see how big they are though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're looking at a Mignon then - decent grinder and small foot print.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon and Vario are about your choice. There are others but not to beat the reputation of these two. The Mignon should come in around £200 for a decent second hand one where the Vario will be dearer. The Mignon is indestructible, the Vario is not. I have had both and personally, the only way I would choose the Vario over the Mignon was if I was asked if I wanted a choice of which one I wanted to be hit over the head with.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

haha thanks dfk i consider your vote is for the Mignon for grinding coffee and if i ever want to be bashed with a grinder ill make sure the vario is in the list


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're looking at a smaller grinder the a Mignon ticks the box. Looks cool too.

I upgraded from a Mignon to a Mazzer Super Jolly. The SJ does produce a much better grind, but it has a much bigger, particularly deeper foot print.

It's well worth checking how much space you're looking at using to see if you can squeeze something bigger in.

The Mignon I have to say is a really great compact grinder, it does clump but nothing that a stir with a PF won't sort out. They are aesthetically pleasing too.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like a mignon it is then, no vote for the sage?

I don't think the sj would fit in my kitchen


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Slee said:


> looks like a mignon it is then, no vote for the sage?
> 
> I don't think the sj would fit in my kitchen


I've not used a sage, although there's a few people on here that have. It got mixed reviews from memory.

Mignon is a good solid grinder.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Slee said:


> looks like a mignon it is then, no vote for the sage?
> 
> I don't think the sj would fit in my kitchen


Coffeechap did a review of the Sage here


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. Think I'll go for the Mignon


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Knock out a wall and get a Mazzer.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I just got a super jolly and it was so worth it even though my kitchen is tiny.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Ha nice idea if only


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You could just go all out and extend your house to make room for a Robur.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

if i had the room i think id get a SJ I've use one recently and it is nice but massive! need an extension for a coffee room


----------

